# Oldies



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Haven't hear that in years, Ken. That'll get your foot tapping.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 7, 2014)

"Tickling the ivories."  Thanks for the good music.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 7, 2014)

Loved it! Thanks!


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Dec 7, 2014)

Good stuff.

Back ground music in silent movies was necessary and a niche for musicians that passed leaving us with theme music for film and T.V. shows.
Man there are some great ones like Rocky, Chariots of Fire etc. 

Thanks for the kick in the leetle grey cells of memory lane.


----------

